# South East Wisconsin - Masco slide in vacuum sweeper



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

for sale in SE Wisconsin. Will fit in pickups with 8' and 6.5' beds, Kohler gas engine runs great. Electric dumping hopper will lift into typical dumpster, will pick-up most garbage found in parking lots, light sand and very tiny rocks etc. This is a vacuum unit that is approx. 10 years old, water system is not hooked up and hopper has some rust. Floor was replaced two years ago and functions fine.

Price is $4,000 OBO

Thanks


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

Bump...


----------

